# Chain link dog kennels



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

We're looking at buying one or two to make everyone's lives a little smoother. Trouble is, we have three dogs who are almost inseparable, and they aren't little guys either... I'd like them to be able to share, though they won't be in often, just the rare weekend we are away and have a petsitter. I'm looking at some big ones at a local store, but I'd like to spend less than three hundred on each if I can. So, where should I look? 
I've looked on Craigslist, but they're all really far away and our truck is finicky at best.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Lowe's

We've bought all three of ours at Lowe's for $198 each. Here's a link: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=4600-1801-75136&lpage=none

We've been very pleased with them too. Right now we're using all three kennels linked together to fence in our back yard. We keep up to 14 dogs out there at a time (they do have access to the garage as well). We only have one who managed to pull the chainlink apart and get out, but we were able to repair it.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

if possible, get panels that are wrapped in wire, most i have seen have been tension bars and aluminum wire ties. while fast too put together, dogs can easily escape. we made our own run panels out of 1 inch square tubing welded together and chain link wrapped to the bars with wire. stay away from vinyl coated wire, makes a mess when dogs chew on it and its not as strong as a plain wire the same guage.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Trouble is the rate vinyl wire as 9 guage but they count the plastic coating. It can be very thin steel inside. 12 guage galvanised cain link is OK but I've seen a Sepherd tear a hole in that too! Build your own, the hardware store versions are very light duty.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I've heard of people using goat panels for kennels too, not sure if they are tall enough for some dogs though. Last time I priced them they were 32.00 for 16 foot lengths. For that price you could use one for a top.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I was going to suggest building your own also. You could rig something up with chain link fencing or use cattle panels. You could make it in a semipermanent place with t-posts or you could pretty easily make it portable (I'd suggest semipermanent with big dogs!). I would buy one of the gate sections though. Way easier than building a gate.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

I had my panels made by a local fence company. They were much stronger than the ones at the feed and hardware store. They also built them to my measurements. I think that they were even a bit less expensive than the same size kennels that were pre fab. 
I just love mine! They are six ft high and 20 ft long, one has the gate. I now use them as a dog lot rather than a kennel. They are easy to reconfigure and move. I've been using them for a little over ten years now. Wouldn't trade them for anything!!!!!!!!!!! The really nice thing is I can add to it whenever I get a few extra bucks.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Watch how securely the chain link is attached to the frame. It's a potential point of failure. 

I use kennel panels for my chicken runs. I had a chow actually pull the chain link free of the frame and kill a bunch of birds. The clips that attached it to the frame bent. 

(This was an unusually determined dog -- he also cleared a 5' fence with hot wire at the top and bottom, and beat the heck out of my guard dog to get to my birds. Still, I was surprised that he managed to do that. It shouldn't have failed -- the dog was* only about fifty pounds.) 

-- Leva
("was" ... dog? What dog? I haven't seen your dog.)


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 18, 2007)

I also got panels made by a local fence company.

Heavy duty and they will make them in any size you want.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

I have also made 'kennel runs' out of 'reclaimed' privacy fence sections. I have made my own chain link panels-- that permitted me the exact height and length I wanted, and adding extra upright supports in the panel was not a biggie. Moses kennels OCmpany ( I think that is the right name) has panels they call "soft touch" and I use that concept whenever i make or buy a panel-- I Use electirc fencing wire, and wind it through the bottom of each wire, and around the bottom rails. Secures the fabric nicely, prevents injury to paws being stuck through between/under the fabric and rail.

Freecycle was a nice source for decent used panels of many types...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd use cattle panels. Some dogs figure out how to climb out of chain link. If they lean or jump on a cattle panel, it will start to fail. I would also put the dogs in the kennel at least once a day for a twenty minute period so they get used to being in it. Feed them in there.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

We used cattle panels to keep our G shepherd in after she kept bending the wire on the chainlink kennel.
were I to make a kennel I'd buy 6ft horse panels which are a 2x4" mesh of the same guage as cattle panels. 
4 of those would give you a 16x16ft kennel the corners can be lashed with wire or you can do as we did and use small chain repair links. For the gate we cut 3ft off one panel then used pliers to bend the heavy guage wire around the panel to make a hinge .
I believe the horse panels sell for between 40 and $50 each so you would have roughly four times as big a kennel for the same price as an 8x10 for $200


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks all! Will head to Home depot/Lowe's this weekend and price some parts.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Little dogs, puppies and cats can get out of cattle panels because the holes are bigger.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

wendle said:


> Little dogs, puppies and cats can get out of cattle panels because the holes are bigger.


very true 
the horse panels however are 2x4" openings instead of the 5x6 for cattle panels


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

wendle said:


> Little dogs, puppies and cats can get out of cattle panels because the holes are bigger.


These aren't little guys, lol. My problem is more keeping them from jumping out than wiggling out; Bowie easily jumps straight up to lick my husband's hat. I dunno, he has some weird fixation with DH's ballcap. :shrug: two are half pitt, quarter GSD, quarter lab, one is a black lab. Two are goofy and dumb as can be, but Bowie... well, he's too smart, lol.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

My lgds and border collies stay in cattle panels just fine, I use them for part of the yard fence. I also keep an eye on local auctions for chain link panels.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Many people will GIVE away chain link just for you to remove it and dig up the posts. I built my kennels that way. Only had to buy some posts and a few more gates. I have railroad ties surrounding mine so no one can dig out and nothing can dig in. I also back up the aluminum ties on the gates with zip ties (I have a couple dogs that are nicknamed houdini). They do not mess with the other parts of the fence- just the gates. No, they can't be moved, but they are sturdy. Mine have been up for 9 yrs...actually 11 if you could the 2 yrs it was a 2 pens instead of buddy runs...we had to tear it down and move it as we realized we built it where the water runs when it pours. This time we made sure we watched where the water went before we moved it. Not an easy task!


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

I got all of my dog kennels from a country auction. Paid 1/4 the price of a new one. Do you have any auctions around you?


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

jen74145 said:


> Thanks all! Will head to Home depot/Lowe's this weekend and price some parts.


Do you have a farm supply type store around? (like a tsc, farm and fleet?) 

You will find the farm supply store will have significantly better prices!

I would also like to mention....all chain link is NOT created equal! My FIL's dogs (gigantic mutts) have managed to bend the chain link of his discount grade kennel with their jaws, large enough to escape in several places....he fortifies his with cattle panels at this point!


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Start out with the ones from Lowes or HD. That's what we have, they have worked fine. We have 2 large dogs, never had a problem. We got one gate panel, then about 5 or 6 of the sections. We beefed it up a little by using wire to tightly secure the chain link to the posts, rather than just the clips that come with it. We also cemented in the posts. I have planted rose bushes around it, so things appear more solid to the dogs. Ours is up against the side of our house, where our enclosed porch is. We have a dog door from the porch into the pen. It has been great, the dogs love it! On the back side of the pen, the meter-reader has to go to read the meter each month. We put up some wooden stockade fence on the outside of the chain link there, to block the dog's view and to make the meter reader feel safer!
Seriously, it is the best thing we ever did for our dogs.


----------

